# 10g General Help



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a 10g w/ 3wpg and was just wondering if I need to add Co2? I know that the wpg is high so I'm thinking I might need to do so to balance it out. Am I going to need to dose also? I'm mostly trying to do some carpet plants in it to get them to grow quick to put in my big tank. Thanks.


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

Try using a dry start method. The light wont create algae problems and your plants will get plenty of CO2 that way. Otherwise, yes reduce the light and add CO2. What you are using for a substrate will effect the fertilizer you add. You can add Qsmocote Plus under the soil, but you will likely be dosing some nutrients. Read up on dry start methods.


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, Tug. I'll read up on that. What is a good substrate? I'm sure that's a very debateable question, but just wondering? Would Seachem Flourite work? Is their any difference between their sand and regular substrate?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have used the Flourite Black Sand, Flourite Red, and Onyx Sand.

The biggest difference between all 3, is that the sands seem to work better for the smaller plants. The Onyx sand also adds minerals to the water, making it slightly harder(but also buffering pH swings). 

I am having decent luck with a mix of Onyx Sand and Black Sand in my 75G tank with moderate success. (The tank is still in its first 45 days.)

If you are carpeting plants as a nursery, have you thought about topsoil capped with some substrate? This will cut down on ferts you need to add.

+1 to dry start method


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

joshvito, do you mean just regular old topsoil like for the yard?


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

I have used just a fluorite clay substrate, rinsed and soaked with a declored water. Topping with sand is nice. If it's what you use/have then dose nutrient into the water column EI style. There are some others, nicer soils, nutrient rich mixes, etc. Use a little Osmocote + under a thin layer of peat and covered with fluorite clay & sand. If you want more of a buffer to raise the KH, mix in some Onyx sand.

Some soil needs rinsing, fluorite, Onyx sand, etc. You want a well draining soil if you can manage that. If the soil gets too wet, just remember that they call it a dry start. Moist, well draining soils are best, a mix of different layers, peat, clay, sand, etc.

If you can build a box. I think a great box shape for a clown would be slightly tilted and if the tank has a slight grade it will drain better. Just be careful. It has to support an aquarium/terrarium.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

> joshvito, do you mean just regular old topsoil like for the yard?


Yep, buy the cheapest bag you can find at walmart or homedepot. The key is to get some without fertilizers or manure in it. So aim for cheap, like $1 a bag cheap.


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, joshvito. So just no fertilizer or manure in it? Something like Wal-Mart or Home Depot should have it?


----------

